# URL auslesen und auf Webseite anzeigen



## flipo84 (27. März 2008)

Hallo ich habe folgendes Problem.....

Ich hab 5 verschiedene Domänen auf denen ich eine index.html liegen hab, die eine automatische weiterleitung auf eine 6 Domäne hat ( hier liegt eine Infoseite ). Damit wenn ich eine Domäne aufrufe und die Domäne in der Browserleiste erhalten bleibt wird das ganze innerhalb eines Frame abgehandelt, also die automatische Weiterleitung findet im Frame statt. nun möchte ich auf meiner Infoseite eine Quellenangabe machen, sprich ausgeben lassen sie kommen von Domäne 1 oder Domäne 2 soll automatisch erkannt werden wo man herkommt und auf der Infoseite ausgegeben werden. Dies wollte ich anhand der Browserleiste realisieren. Habe von Java - JavaScript keine Ahnung und wollte mal fragen ob jemand so eine Funktion kennt oder ähnliche bzw. mir weiterhelfen kann


----------



## Quaese (27. März 2008)

Hi,

wenn sich die Dokumente unter verschiedenen Domänen befinden, hast du mit JavaScript keinen Zugriff darauf (Richtlinie gleicher Herkunft). Damit scheidet ein Aufruf der Form

```
top.location.href
```
zum Auslesen der URL vom iFrame her aus.

Vielleicht kannst du aber einen Parameter über die URL übergeben, anhand dessen du im Infodokument feststellen kannst, von wo aus das Dokument aufgerufen wurde.

URL:

```
http://domain/infodokument.html?Integerwert
```
Der Integerwert liegt im Bereich von 0 bis 5.

Im Infodokument erstellst du einen JS-Array, in dem du die aufrufenden URLs den entsprechenden Komponenten zuordnest (0 ist hierbei unbekannte Herkunft).

Mit Hilfe der Eigenschaft *search* kannst du nun den übergebenen Parameter auswerten und die URL ausgeben.

Im *onload*-Event des Dokuments kannst du dann mit Hilfe des ermittelten Wertes die entsprechende URL aus dem Array in ein Element schreiben. Auf dieses Element erhältst du Zugriff über eine ID (im Beispiel *urlID*).

Beispiel:

```
<html>
<head>
<title>www.tutorials.de</title>
<meta name="author" content="Quaese">
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">

<script type="text/javascript">
  <!--
var intParam = 0;

var arrURL = new Array();
arrURL[0] = "Herkunft unbekannt";
arrURL[1] = "www.url1.de";
arrURL[2] = "www.url2.de";
arrURL[3] = "www.url3.de";
arrURL[4] = "www.url4.de";
arrURL[5] = "www.url5.de";

if(location.search.length > 0)
  intParam = location.search.substr(1, location.search.length);

intParam = ((intParam >= 0) && (intParam <=5))? intParam : 0;

window.onload = function(){
  document.getElementById("urlID").innerHTML = arrURL[intParam];
}
 //-->
</script>

</head>
<body>
<div id="urlID"></div>
</body>
</html>
```
Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## flipo84 (28. März 2008)

Aber wie mach ich das ganze wenn ich mehrrere 100 Domänen habe dann kann ich doch nett jede deklarierne


----------

